# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hills Hoist Repair

## Bronco

Can anyone explain to me what the rack with the hook on the end is attatched to inside the Hill Hoist to make it stay in place when winding the clothes line up or down
as I am having trouble putting it back together.
Thanks
Paul

----------


## Uncle Bob

Search on here, there's been a few Hills hoists threads.

----------

